# Carburetor problem?



## fabrizio32 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have A Craftsman self-propelled mower with a 6.75 h.p. Tecumseh engine.
When I try to start the engine gasoline leaks out from the air filter. Is there something wrong with the carburetor?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, either the float is stuck, or the float has formed a hole, filled with gas, and sunk to the bottom, or the needle has gotten stuck, trash has stopped it up, and allowing fuel to bypass, and run straight out....hope you take precautionary measures for winter storage and such, also change the oil, i'm sure gas has already gotten into it, and you don't want anything else to happen.......


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I had the same problem a month ago.. It was a bad float, small hole. i even checked it before i re-built the carb but it floated ok.


----------

